# Anyone use BB Cream...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems to be the latest trend is this BB Cream.

I am ordering some online...my skin even at age 44 is senstive and can break out..I ordered some BB Cream called..Blemish balm recovery or something like that.

Thoughts on this cream and if you have used BB cream


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

Haven't used it but I've heard good things about it. What brand did you get? Let us know how you like it.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Never heard of it before. I use Tea Tree Oil Soap for my skin - face and body - and it's very clear. I never get blemishes. You can get the soap at Trader Joe's or online!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 5, 2012)

Normally I don't venture over here, but I thought I would let you know that my wife uses it. She was using it when it was popular in Korea and had it shipped to the US. She definitely likes it - says that her face breathes better or something.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Most Asian ladies swear by it. I once tried the CD brand but didn't like it. Many Asian markets carry Korean brands. Which is supposedly good.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

Is it really thick? The BALM part of the name freaks me out hahaha. I don't think I want thick, balmy stuff on my face.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not thick. It's similar ti Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer. Some brands have a little more coverage, but they are almost all in a tube, not a jar, and not really a "cream".


----------

